# Chillie, the n00b's entry :)



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i have him bout 8 hours now and already he's eating and swimming around exploring! god bless him! said id enter this pic of him ;-) edited a lil but not too much.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is a vibrant red! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks  he is really bright! like glow in the dark fishy!!!
developed a pinkish orange shine too. amazing color :-D


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice.....


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks


----------

